# Oval wood turning jig



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This oval jig looks a little spooky to me. What do you experienced turners think?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well its evident that it does the job, but for sure you need to have some experience before you start using this, a table saw is one thing, you still need to know what you're doing, but the learning curve is not as steep, this thing will take your arm off if you're not careful…do you ever watch the guy on youtube on thinkworks, man some of the things he is able to do with some of the tools is mind blowing…its all being creative …dont ya think bob…i think the people who think these things up have a pretty creative mind….


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like the ones they use to make tomahawk handles. Always thought it looked sketchy at the nmlra get together in Friendship Indiana.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've turned several winged bowls, but this thing is real scary !


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

As grizzman said, it evidently works, but at $26-hundred bucks I'll never get any first-hand experience!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have a DVD of the guy in England, David Springett who made one many years ago. Right now I have a Metal chuck at a metal place making one so I can sell them.

If you like I would love to lone the DVD to you to watch. Just PM me.

Arlin


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a baby. You should see the lathe that was on an episode of The Woodwrights Shop, for making oval frames.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bob, you can make your own oval turning jigs, but you have to use a counter weight to keep it stable. Oval turning is not that dangerous, as you are just changing the axis of rotation, but visually it can be unnerving because of the eccentric swing of the workpiece. I also think that this is not appropriate work for a newcomer.

A good way to get started with oval turning would be to do some off center spindle turning first, No jig is required for this kind of work. Then try a natural edged bowl where a small log is fastened to the center of the log on a chuck. Turning it will give a feel of what off center turning is like, but with a smoother movement. You still wind up with an oval bowl with that technique.

There are lots of books and probably videos available to show how to make the jigs and cutting techniques. If you are going to be turning regularly it is a very good idea to join the American Woodturners Association, which includes a subscription to their excellent magazine featuring all kinds of turning, tools, techniques and how to articles.

I hope you have fun with your turning. I know I did until my brain turned square.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If you belong to a turning club see if they have a copy of Ray Hopper's "Multi-Centre Woodturning," or David Springett's "Adventures in Woodturning." Both books will show several ways to make an oval chuck. Not sure if newer additions or video's out.

Both books have several projects that are fun to make without chucks. You can find the much of the same info on the web today, my way of saying would not buy those book today. Did make two different sphere cutting jigs, but that info is also on the web. Prefer not to use a jig even thoug cannot make every sphere exactly the same.

Never got around to making an oval chuck, and have no desire for one. So much easier to turn green bowls, sand, finish, and let them go oval.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the responses and info. Nothing much on the mechanical world scares me except rotating machinery. I suppose of a lot of that comes from a kid who graduated a year a head om for high school getting caught in a post hoe digger.

*grizzman* Without a doubt, that is not a beginner's project ;-) Who ever dreams these things up are definitely creative.

*diverlloyd* I have never been to Friendship, too far from Water World, aka, Western WA. I just supposed they make tomahawk handles with a couple setups of offset turning, not a special jig.

*Jimbo4* Definitely scary. A small offset wouldn't seem too bad, but there seems to be a big chance to get grabbed that the thing!

*TheDane* At $2600 on would have to use it a few times to warrant the expense.

*Arlin* Thanks for the offer, but it will be a while before I venture into offsets. I still in the wannabe phase of turning ;-)

*Rick M* I have never seen the Woodwight's episode with oval picture frames. Is it in a recent season? The local stations here seem to run a year late ;-(

*Mike* I was getting emails form American Woodturner's Association, not sure what happened?? I'l have to get in touch again. I have bee to the local wood turner's club with a fellow LJ a few times, but I still need to get set up. To many other thins always in the way like the endless honey-do-list ;-)

*Wildwood* I have noticed bowls, ect seem to have a bit of a mind of their own after a few years.;-)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Topa-I have given up on trying to watch the Woodwright's Shop on TV … easier to catch it online:
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/home/


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

a table saw and a little understanding is all it takes and you can make your own.




for the very large oval turnings like picture frames tool presentation is actually affected twice a cycle!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Gerry, I not sure what the deal is here? Maybe something to do with the local PBS stations. I used to get all his episodes online. Lately, they just have 3 or 4 teaser episodes online, not the full season.

REO, Thanks for the link.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Topa-Hmmm … the 'Watch Online' tab on the website I go to has every episode for the last 8 seasons (starting with 2006-2007).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Must have been some sort of technical glitch, but it was that way for quite a while. Maybe in my system not loading them probperly. I see a whole year's worth just like you do now. Thanks for the encouragement top try, try again ;-)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't remember the episode title but Roy visited a place where they make window frames, including oval frames. The big oval lathe was in that episode. I want to say the place was a working museum and was powered by a water wheel.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Rick, what you're describing sounds familiar to me also. No matter how you look at it, ovals are definately different.
It's also amazing what was accomlished with water power. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Bob, at 64 going on 80 I think that I will just stay away from that one. After all, it's not going to be a tragedy to the world without leaving it before I turned an oval.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, I'll go through and see if there is one I missed or just can't remember it ;-)

Charles, I don't think I'll be turning any big ovals either! Maybe a small spindle like a tomahawk handle. That shouldn't be too spooky ;-)


----------

